# need hedgie stocking ideas



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

soooo....all the presents under the tree except maybe 2 are all the animals and they each have their own stockings (they aren't spoiled by any means :roll: :lol: ). the rabbit, cats, and dogs are all filled up, but the hedgies only have a ball in theirs so i need some ideas of things to put in theirs. they already have lots of toys, blankets, new beds, etc in their presents and they are each getting 1 or 2 pinkies christmas day. can't really put mealworms or crickets in there they would die by christmas and veggies/fruits would rot lol. for the life of me i just can't think of any treats or anything to get them that can go in their stockings.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

small jars of baby food, single-serving applesauce in containers, toilet paper tubes, hand warmers, bottle of flax seed oil or Aveeno baby wash, small picture frame (for you to put hedgie's photo in later), fleece scraps, stuff for first aid kit if you don't have one or need new stuff, A/D canned cat food for in case hedgie gets sick, toothbrush for bath time. That's about all I can think of. :roll:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

got the a/d, first aide stuff, new toothbrush for them, hand warmers are in one of their presents, they have plenty of tp tubes, flax seed can't be used on my boys they have skin issues right now that we are trying to figure out, and they have plenty of aveeno since i bought it in bulk a few months ago. 

baby food, applesauce, and a picture frame might just work though especially since they never get baby food or applesauce unless they are sick so they would love to each have a jar or two to themselves just for treat time (which reminds me i need more for the emergency kit lol)  

thanks for all the great ideas


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I got several kinds of cat treats for Lily's birthday this year. Her favorites were these -

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=12243347 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4280382 (chicken and lamb)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4390190

The third is her absolute FAVORITE, I've seen her come out of her igloo with all the lights in my room on in order to eat those.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks. I got the cats each a pouch like food as a christmas stocking treat, but didn't even think about the hedgies maybe liking them too. Back to the store lol.


----------

